# Sunrise



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Early morning walk on Porthminster Beach, Cornwall. Don't know why it's so much harder getting up this early when in London. www.missdarcy.org


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful photos. This is the view from my house on the Wirral this morning. Cheers up a rainy Monday morning. Shame Bruno can only enjoy it through the window until his stitches are out & he can have a proper walk.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

May Wong said:


> Early morning walk on Porthminster Beach, Cornwall. Don't know why it's so much harder getting up this early when in London.


Ooh, stunning. We went to St Ives a few years back and loved every minute, the sunsets are amazing too. Have you tried the Blas Burgerworks? Delicious


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous pictures looks idyllic x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> Beautiful photos. This is the view from my house on the Wirral this morning. Cheers up a rainy Monday morning. Shame Bruno can only enjoy it through the window until his stitches are out & he can have a proper walk.


It looks wonderful. You are lucky to have lovely walks for Bruno.
I manage some freedom walks as I call them when we go to our caravan in Norfolk lovely beaches to ourselves. At home for everyday walks we have a lovely big field about four football pitches. All the local dog walkers congregate there. Very good for socialising the puppies. It is really funny to watch them as all the puppies seem to congregate together and have a lovely free for all. Bonus we stand and watch while they exercise.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

gorgeous sunrise pictures


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely Pictures of Cornwall, would look great framed, Bruno must be desperate to run in that lovely landscape again. Val - that is exactly how my morning walks are, its just a big doggy play session each morning, we were saying we could do with a cafe on site for us to sit and have warm drinks while the dogs charge around as it was a bit chilly this morn.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh, stunning. We went to St Ives a few years back and loved every minute, the sunsets are amazing too. Have you tried the Blas Burgerworks? Delicious


Dogs not allowed at Blas Burgers! But their sister restaurant on the other side of town apparently does. But we stayed at the hotel for both nights since it was included in the rate.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely Pictures of Cornwall, would look great framed, Bruno must be desperate to run in that lovely landscape again. Val - that is exactly how my morning walks are, its just a big doggy play session each morning, we were saying we could do with a cafe on site for us to sit and have warm drinks while the dogs charge around as it was a bit chilly this morn.


We have had a bonus this week. We have had a pair of swifts ducking and diving for food across the field. Poppy and her friend Oscar a gold spaniel have given chase they have been running miles. I am sure the birds are tormenting them as the seem to be flying in their face. Poppy is sensible and comes back for a rest but Oscar won't give up. He made himself sick the other day he had ran so much. All the other dogs ignore them except another spaniel who is sometimes there. Must be a spaniel thing x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy moly! Those photos are amazing! Can I ask what sort of camera was used (I'm slightly obsessed with cameras at the minute)? Its captured the scene, perspective and colours beautifully.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Holy moly! Those photos are amazing! Can I ask what sort of camera was used (I'm slightly obsessed with cameras at the minute)? Its captured the scene, perspective and colours beautifully.


I brought my fancy Canon but forgot to bring a memory card - so I relied on my trusty iPhone 5. Can you imagine how amazing it would have been if I had my Canon?!?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That was an iPhone? Wow!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth I got the Canon SX40 HS last Christmas. It is an all in one camera but takes great pics! (None of the ones on here though, they are all iPhone!!) I was so bored of my husband missing shots whilst he changed lenses but then my more basic camera killed the shots. Anyway, I would really recommend that one or whatever this year's equivalent is (just been told it is the SX500!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh. Must look, I'm due a new camera!! Thanks!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Picture postcard or what!  Stunning, I would be happy to get up early for THAT experience every day of the week. 

Ah, not too long to wait Bruno, hope you are feeling better and can enjoy your lovely surroundings soon.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> That was an iPhone? Wow!


You can imagine how much more stunning it could have been - there are parts that are overexposed and it will not be high res enough to print as a picture for framing.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Ruth I got the Canon SX40 HS last Christmas. It is an all in one camera but takes great pics! (None of the ones on here though, they are all iPhone!!) I was so bored of my husband missing shots whilst he changed lenses but then my more basic camera killed the shots. Anyway, I would really recommend that one or whatever this year's equivalent is (just been told it is the SX500!)


I want a new camera for my birthday. Thanks for this! So much better when someone can recommend one!


----------

